# Jesus hit by Lighting, burns to ground



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.whiotv.com/news/23901668/detail.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Favorite quote: "'Kevin Jones said, "I'm thinking it's a sign from Jesus that we need to learn something, as Christians, as a whole, we're not doing something right."'

I think it's a sign that you don't erect a 62 foot statue made of extremely flammable materials in an area that experiences thunderstorms and expect it never to be hit by lightning:googly:


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Good thing he was not on toast...that would have been even worse


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Creepster said:


> Good thing he was not on toast...that would have been even worse


Somebody would be selling it on eBay


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Zues was not happy! Oh how he loves to toy with us mortals.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Eh...not that big of a story, really...

Give him a few days and he'll be back.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

dave the dead said:


> Eh...not that big of a story, really...
> 
> Give him a few days and he'll be back.


But if he sees his shadow, will we have six more weeks of winter?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Ashley Morgan said, "It scares me, it really does, I think about what that symbolizes, to me that's a sign and not a good one."

Symbolizes? It scares ME that people are still primitive. We as a species have a LONG way to go.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe it was Gods critique of the statue as a piece of art.  :googly:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I hope this is not a sign. Does this mean the Buddhist have it right?


----------

